# Maddux 2.0 vs 3.0 disc wheels?



## Srode

What's the difference between the 2.0 and 3.0 Maddux wheels spec'd on the Synapse Alloy disc bikes? I am guessing weight but can only find weight on the 3.0 wheels (~2300g) searching the web, nothing on the 2.0 wheels.


----------



## Cannondaleman

Srode, I too am looking for info on the 2.0 wheels. I have emailed Maddux twice asking about the dimensions of the wheels, height and width, with no response. I am looking to buy the Synapse Ultegra 3 disc alloy bike this spring. Do you know what the dimensions are on the 2.0? Thanks


----------



## tednugent

you would have to contact Cannondale.

Maddux makes stuff to Cannondale's specifications (unless, there is something off the shelf that Cannondale may want to buy.... ie the DRX6000 rims at came on my CAADX)


----------



## Srode

We're looking at the same bike. Sorry I don't have any specifics on the 2.0 wheels, I went to the Cannondale website and asked there. The hubs are different from what I can see on their website - the 2.0 hub has the LW in the description which I assume is light weight so I'm guessing part of the difference is the 2.0 is a lighter wheel but by how much is my question. I can go measure the outside rim width at the local dealer on a 3.0 (there's a 54 in stock) but that's about it. I'll let you know what/if I hear back from Cannondale. 

I'm trying to find the weight so I can figure out if I buy one if I am going to update the wheels and include that in the pricing comparison. My alternative bike is much more expensive, so hoping this Synapse disc bike turns out to be something I want - the Geometry and disc set up are exactly what I am looking for - it's going to be my foul weather / fender and back up bike.

Do you by chance have the weight of the bike from somewhere? I'm guessing it's in the 21lb range, but haven't been able to find that either.


----------



## tednugent

bike manufacturers tend not to advertise the bike weight, as it varies with size.

Why not go to the LBS and get one weighed?


----------



## Srode

Good idea, but the problem is there isn't a local dealer that has one in stock, in any size. Only one I could find in stock was 54cm 105 model and the ultegra model has some component differences that look like they will make it lighter, but how much is the question.


----------



## Cannondaleman

Yeah, I am thinking about having to upgrade the wheels and crankset eventually, if I buy one. I too was looking at a much more expensive bike, A Bianchi Infinito CV. I could buy almost 3 alloy Synapses for what I would pay for the Bianchi.


----------



## Srode

That would be a nice bike - my alternate is a Lynskey Cooper CX house blend custom - would build it from a frame. Similarly I could buy a few alloy Synapses for the price of the Lynskey. Figure a grand for a nice wheel set for the Synapse and a crank, it's getting up there in price, about half the price of the Lynskey built the way I would want it, and the Lynskey would be able to handle wider tires for cross / single track riding.


----------



## Cannondaleman

I wish that the alloy Synapse came with an Ultegra 6800 crankset instead of the FSA. Standard tooth with that cassette. I would like to have 23mm wide rims with about a 30mm height.


----------



## tednugent

Cannondaleman said:


> I wish that the alloy Synapse came with an Ultegra 6800 crankset instead of the FSA. Standard tooth with that cassette. I would like to have 23mm wide rims with about a 30mm height.


sounds like you should be buying a frame to build up instead


----------



## Srode

tednugent said:


> sounds like you should be buying a frame to build up instead


Does Cannondale sell this frame by itself?


----------



## Cannondaleman

I am not sure about a frame only. I like everything else on the bike. I will most likely ride the bike as is until I need new wheels and a crankset.


----------



## tednugent

Srode said:


> Does Cannondale sell this frame by itself?


I have heard on this forum that dealers can order the frame only


----------



## Srode

Cannondaleman said:


> I am not sure about a frame only. I like everything else on the bike. I will most likely ride the bike as is until I need new wheels and a crankset.


Well then go for it - then weigh the wheels and let me know what you think of it! 
I'm still deliberating over this or the Lynskey - very different class of bike but the Synapse may do all I need it to do. 

Wonder if 30mm tires will fit on it without fenders? If they do fit it will do pretty much all I need - might want to throw something with some tread on it for off road / packed trails - I don't think there's much available smaller than 30mm.


----------



## tednugent

Srode said:


> Well then go for it - then weigh the wheels and let me know what you think of it!
> I'm still deliberating over this or the Lynskey - very different class of bike but the Synapse may do all I need it to do.
> 
> Wonder if 30mm tires will fit on it without fenders? If they do fit it will do pretty much all I need - might want to throw something with some tread on it for off road / packed trails - I don't think there's much available smaller than 30mm.


If you really want 30mm tires... then you should be looking at a CAADX.

But you lose out on the gearing from the Cross crank, 46/36 vs 50/34 on the Synapse.

I also expect a weight increase in the rims also.

The CAADX even with 25mm tires mounted on it, actually provides a nice, smooth ride


----------



## Srode

The stack is too short and reach too long to match my Domane set up on the CAADX.


----------



## Srode

Heard from Cannondale on the difference in wheels today - they responded they don't have specific weight information or spec differences and provided a link that I could ask Maddux for specifics.


----------



## tednugent

Srode said:


> Heard from Cannondale on the difference in wheels today - they responded they don't have specific weight information or spec differences and provided a link that I could ask Maddux for specifics.


Sounds like a piss poor response from Cannondale


----------



## Srode

tednugent said:


> Sounds like a piss poor response from Cannondale


I was underwhelmed by their response to say the least.


----------



## tednugent

if you used that link.... Maddux can respond with "ask Cannondale for specific build info"

Maybe find out who the regional Cannondale rep is, and ask that person (and mentioning that you have called Cannondale corporate)

as well as see if the LBS can weigh the wheels for you. Then they know also.... and it benefits them by having more info available to the customers when they sell their product


----------



## Dan Gerous

I guess nobody expected that people would want to know too much about heavy entry-level OEM wheels... :wink5:


----------



## Srode

Dan Gerous said:


> I guess nobody expected that people would want to know too much about heavy entry-level OEM wheels... :wink5:


Probably, just curious how soon or if I would want to replace - The one review I have read on the bike says the wheels feel heavy climbing. If I need to assume I am buying wheels for the bike it makes it less attractive price wise vs my plan B bike.


----------



## tednugent

iirc, my buddie's CAAD10 with the Ultegra had Mavic Askium wheelset, which are a 1735 gr (advertised) wheelset.

The flanges for the rotors add more weight... so, I would guess 1800 to 2000 gr wheelset... with the 2.0 being towards 1800.... and the weight is without the rotor, which I would estimate being around 150 gr (each)....

Stan's Alpha 400 disc is advertised at 1720 grams (32 hole).
Stan's Alpha 340 disc is advertised at 1620 grams (28/24).

Velocity A23 Pro disc ..... 1570 grams (24/24), $750
Velocity A23 Comp Disc....1675 grams (24/24), $990


----------



## Srode

Well, I ordered one today - should be here next week I guess. It should be workable for me I think for what I plan to use it for. Now there's only 3 left for the rest of the country in a 58cm - but more will be coming soon I'm sure.


----------



## Srode

Picked it up tonight - weight for the 58cm synapse ultegra disc 3.0 which I ordered is 20.5lbs on the shop scale, no pedals - the 54 synapse 105 disc 5 in the shop weights 22lbs exactly without pedals so 1.5lb difference discounting that the weight on the 3 is for a 58 vs a 54 for the 5 model. Some is the seat post on the 3 which is carbon, some is the crank (I had them swap the FSA crank for an Ultegra) and some for the rest of the group set - I have to think a portion of it is also the wheels but since I just got it home haven't had a chance to weigh anything - need get it set up for fit first, swap saddles and I'll weigh the wheels when I swap the tires for the Continental GP 4 seasons 28mm I have waiting for it.


----------



## Lil Dale

Nice but 20.5-22lbs? Wow.


----------



## Srode

Yep, neither are light to be sure, but I was surprised this one was that much lighter the 3 was than the 105 Synapse 5 disk. That's a pretty big difference considering it's the same frame and fork. I figured this one was going to be about what it came in at - read a review that said as tested was 20.39 lbs, but didn't say what size was tested, figured it was not a 58.


----------



## Srode

The wheels are 995 front and 1175 rear with the rotors - Taking off 90 x2 for the rotors it's a 1990 gram 32 spoke front and back wheel set not including the skewers. Not light but about 1lb lighter than the weight for the Maddux RD 3.0 wheels, also 1lb heavier than Stan's no tubes 340 disc wheels but those are 24/28 spoke. 

The rims are 22mm deep, 22mm wide outside and 17 mm wide inside. I'm urrently fitting Conti 4 seasons 28 MM tires on it with SKS P35 fenders and it looks like there is adequate clearance after I get done tweaking the fenders. Without fenders 28s have a bunch of room.


----------



## chadgo31

Which bb30 adapter did you use? I'm also gonna put on an Ultegra crank. I have a wheels mfg adapter to use when it gets here. Looks good!


----------



## Srode

Used the same as you ordered, Wheels Mfg adapter, inexpensive and easy to install. No creaking and no flex. 

Took it for a ride in the rain this morning at 36 degrees before the rain turned to snow - brakes worked the same as when they were dry, exactly what I hoped for. The front did make some noise wet though, but it's a small price to pay for good wet braking. SKS Longboard fenders kept the road spray off me and the drive train. I think it actually came back cleaner then it left the garage this morning - after blowing if off with compressed air anyway.


----------

